# Amici & Bici - Sheffield



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Went for lunch today as the new branch of Tamper was saying 40min-1hour wait for a sandwich :-S

Food was fantastic, OH had mackerel pate and I had a prosciutto, mozzarella and pesto sandwich. OH's tea was good and my flat white was excellent (I think made by Callum...). Blend wasn't exactly to my taste (bit of an earthiness to it that I didn't expect in a house blend) but perfectly brewed and still very tasty. Food was very good and much better value than Tamper.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been struggling to correspond to posts but I guess I'll have to follow up on this haha.

I think I served all the FW's in the shop today, and I think all with tulips, but if it was a heart on top it would be the manager Micheal.

I've been meaning to go to the new tamper and give it a proper sample but as you said a 40 minute wait is a joke really for what is supposed to be a quick bite (there's waiting then there is loosing your lunch hour waiting!)

The coffee isn't really very well rested for this weekend which could be a source of the earthiness, I usually find the blend quite smooth and biscuity as a FW. But as with anything coffee it's a fairly light roast and a little similar to Red Brick (not that I've had anything square mile for a while now)

I'm hoping to get something in the mythos at some point on guest blend - but I'm unsure what to go for! I've been enjoying a lot of coffee curtesy of Rob @ Rave and I'm leaning toward getting something as a single origin espresso.

Glad you had a nice experience, feel free to quiz me if I'm stood behind the bar it's always nice to talk to someone who appreciates the coffee!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah, mine was a heart not a tulip. There was a nice buttery sweetness to the coffee - is there an Indian bean in the blend? The earthiness reminded me of a couple of Indian SOs I've tried. Will definitely be back at some point, not much chance of being a regular unfortunately as it's the opposite side of town from me.


----------

